
Magic Leap Could Be Looking at an $8B Valuation - jonas21
https://backchannel.com/magic-leap-could-be-looking-at-an-8-billion-valuation-28eaa0294ad1
======
ChuckMcM
See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14343480](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14343480)
which was also here on the front page but with a slightly different URL.

~~~
dang
Yes. We moved the other comments thither.

------
futun
Has anyone actually seen the hardware in action?

Last I heard there was some cumbersome tethered version that was described as
less advanced than Microsoft's, and years behind.

Have things gotten better? (Provably better?)

